# My crowntail betta and his jankity tail



## Betz (Apr 26, 2010)

All right, so I bought a crowntail Betta about two months ago. When I bought him his tail and fins were lovely and straight, but I noticed that now they've been growing in kind of curly and weird. I initially thought it wasn't anything to be at all concerned about, but then a friend of mine who knows a lot about fish said it was possibly a fungal infection. Then another person looked at him and swore that he had fin rot. I don't want to medicate him unless I know he's sick. He's still super active, eats all of his food, and starts bubble nests. 

I was also slightly worried that he was a bit bloated, but I think that's mainly from overeating. He's a bit of a pig, and I only just recently learned the size of the eye thing.

Attached are before and after pictures.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

100% fin rot.


----------

